# My Agouti Project Finally Won Ribbons!



## ChromatikKritters (Mar 1, 2018)

So I've started from scratch with my agouti here in the states. I used one black English buck and bred him to a few feeder agouti does. I've been working with them for almost two years now and one of my satin agouti does took a nest in section and I almost cried with joy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Congratulations! She looks almost like a Marten Sable Satin.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I second the congratulations! Beautifully deep color.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh well done! I know this joy as I made my own agoutis a couple of years back and have worked to improve them. It's long road with a long way to go, but they do win on occasion. Feels good


----------

